# Best gun to buy for all purposes (hunting, self-defense, etc)



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

I do not currently own a gun, but I think owning one would make a lot of sense for self-defense and if worst comes to worst, for hunting etc. if I need food. What gun would be fairly easy for a beginner and would make the most sense? Thanks for teh help


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

healthyprepper said:


> i do not currently own a gun, but i think owning one would make a lot of sense for self-defense and if worst comes to worst, for hunting etc. If i need food. What gun would be fairly easy for a beginner and would make the most sense? Thanks for teh help


ar15...


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

6811 said:


> ar15...


cool thanks. Is it light weight?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

healthyprepper is online now
Junior Member

healthyprepper's Avatar
Join Date
Feb 2018
Location
USA
Posts
10
If more guns was the answer, America wouldn't be the country with the most school shootings.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Coastie dad said:


> healthyprepper is online now
> Junior Member
> 
> healthyprepper's Avatar
> ...


Is that relevant to my current needs for a firearm though? It's my right to have a gun for self-defense and hunting, whether I think we should have some regulations on guns or not.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Do some research and make up your own mind.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Maybe before you make comments you should have knowledge based on experience. So yes, I do think it's relevant.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Start with a quality .22 rifle and learn proper gun safety and shooting techniques. A Ruger 10/22 would be one option.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

You'll want to cover all your bases... this will bring down a moose and you can eat for a month!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> Is that relevant to my current needs for a firearm though? It's my right to have a gun for self-defense and hunting, whether I think we should have some regulations on guns or not.


It's your responsibility to the constitution to own the best rifle you an afford in case the day comes you are needed to stand with your countrymen against tyranny and arbitrary rule.
It is also your responsibility to arm yourself with knowledge. A good book for those who are lacking in foundational knowledge is The 5,000 Year Leap.

The AR-15 is a good choice as it is light and has low enough recoil that a small framed woman can readily employ it. Magazines and ammunition are plentiful.

Along with learning the things about this country that schools no longer teach, you need to learn how to employ your weapon. Join a local gun club, join the NRA and take courses.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm very shy so a gun club isn't to my liking, but I definitely will look into the AR15 and a few courses to get licensed. TY for the good advice, gents.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Drop in a CMMG conversion BCG and fire .22lr first. Super-cheap way to learn how to use an AR. I've found CCI mini-mags work best for me. $8/100 rds.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

healthyprepper said:


> I'm very shy so a gun club isn't to my liking, but I definitely will look into the AR15 and a few courses to get licensed. TY for the good advice, gents.


Shy huh? You aint one of them funny bunny fellows are ya?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

healthyprepper said:


> I do not currently own a gun, but I think owning one would make a lot of sense for self-defense and if worst comes to worst, for hunting etc. if I need food. What gun would be fairly easy for a beginner and would make the most sense? Thanks for teh help


Based on Your needs and experience I'd suggest one of these. Great on small game and an *incredible 650 round internal magazine*. Ammo is dirt cheap and even sissies can handle the recoil.

The best part is you're off the radar! *No background checks*, unless maybe You live in a commie state like New Jersey. I was able to purchase one when I was 6 years old and that gun is still a trusted favorite!

P.S. Who is the girl in your Avatar? Looks a little like Just-in Beaver


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 23, 2018)

HK416 is an enjoyable firing experience and that's why I own one. It's also lightweight and subcompact. It seems like you're in the right place if you need help with this


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Shotgun. I would reccomend a pump 12 gauge. Maverick 88, Remington 870 or a Mossberg 500. Something that you can easily and quickly add a tube extension for added capacity or a longer barrel. Now you have options short barrel higher capacity for home denfense or longer barrel and limited capacity for hunting. Ammunition can be carried for the situation. 00 buck for defense. 4 for turkeys . 6 for pheasant or grouse. 8 for doves or practice. A shotgun will cover a lot of bases. A rifled barrel and slugs would make it adequate for deer.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I think the AR is the best overall gun but it might be a big first step for someone unfamiliar with firearms. I start folks out on the S&W 15-22, as I have a couple of them. It is a pleasure to shoot as it is a 22lr, the ammo is very cheap and the gun is quite inexpensive as well. It is lighter than an AR too. I like it better than the Ruger 10/22 because it emulates an AR much better. Almost all the controls & functions are identical to an AR and can share almost all accessories.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

If I could only have one it would be a 12 gauge pump shotgun. Depending on how recoil sensitive you are you may want to downgrade to a 20 gauge, it will still get the job done. Anyways, a good pump shotgun defends the home and can put anything from fowl to grizzly bear on the table with proper ammunition.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Anybody see a Troll that looks like Just-in Beaver?

maybe I'm wrong, if so Me culpa.

But ..............


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This is a good place to start, a stainless 12 gauge, it makes an awesome defense gun, with 00 buckshot. And if you want to hunt, just buy a 28 inch barrel, for squirrels and rabbits; and use squirrel loads.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> I think the AR is the best overall gun but it might be a big first step for someone unfamiliar with firearms. I start folks out on the S&W 15-22, as I have a couple of them. It is a pleasure to shoot as it is a 22lr, the ammo is very cheap and the gun is quite inexpensive as well. It is lighter than an AR too. I like it better than the Ruger 10/22 because it emulates an AR much better. Almost all the controls & functions are identical to an AR and can share almost all accessories.


Excellent recommendation! I started my now 18 year old daughter out on a SW 15-22 when she was 15. Of course .... she might have been a cheerleader in HS, but she aint no sissie.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

In a hypothetical only one gun allowed scenario. The fictitious person should own a .12 gauge pump shotgun. In case nobody has suggested that earlier in the thread. I cant read everything that is blabbered about on here. lol.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Like many have said above, I believe the shotgun is the most versatile weapon. You can shoot many different types of rounds through it. You can also do barrel swaps for home defense or hunting. If S did HTF you could even saw off the shorter barrel to make it more compact.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

OP, its a loaded question. Self Defense using an AR15 is perfect. You will get many many opinions, from many people with diverse backgrounds.. 
So, my opinion is mine.
I built a 300BLK SBR with a Suppressor for HD/SD within the home. Its super quiet, and the round, suppressed is equivalent to a 45ACP ballistics.
Now, I went AR15 Rifle SBR. You can do same exact thing, but in Pistol form, saving a 11 month wait and loss of 200 bucks for ATF to give you permission to run a rifle less than 16 inch barrel. Suppressor is another 200 bucks. But, I did it so the noise would be suppressed. 
But, first things first. Go take some gun safety courses, learn the states laws in which you live in to, as far as SD, Castle Doctrine, vehicle carry etc. Then, once you feel comfortable, choose wisely. Ammo is the most expensive part of owning a gun, not always the price of the gun.. Feed it well, feed it often, and make every practice shot mean something.
My SBR is the one I will tell you about, everything else, nunya bizz.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

*Great sense of humor!*

@;


Mad Trapper said:


> Based on Your needs and experience I'd suggest one of these. Great on small game and an *incredible 650 round internal magazine*. Ammo is dirt cheap and even sissies can handle the recoil.
> 
> The best part is you're off the radar! *No background checks*, unless maybe You live in a commie state like New Jersey. I was able to purchase one when I was 6 years old and that gun is still a trusted favorite!
> 
> P.S. Who is the girl in your Avatar? Looks a little like Just-in Beaver


I read your post 3X and I'm still laughing! Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> Is that relevant to my current needs for a firearm though? It's my right to have a gun for self-defense and hunting, whether I think we should have some regulations on guns or not.


 That Sir is the smartest thing you have said. There is Hope.
If the need is right now , little experience . A pump shot gun.
Budget ones that will work well Maverick 88 , Stevens J 350
Better still affordable Mossberge 500,590, Remington 870


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

If one - a shot gun/ 870 pump . You can hunt small game, birds, deer with slug ammunition , short range defense. The local butcher processes about 1200 deer a year few taken with a AR 15 Style it can be done but most reach for their long barrel rifle to take those long shots across the bean/corn field. 

Shot gun 870 pump action low cost, no hassles with local / state laws. 

I would hate to see a rabbit or squirrel hit by a 223 / 5.56 AR 15. I know of no one who tries to shoot ducks or geese with a AR. 

I have a large number of ducks in he area today and expect snow geese to move thru in the next 3 weeks. That is a lot of meat. 

My Great Uncle Carried a pump shot gun in the Spanish American War but now days it is not cool so you better listen to the guys telling you to buy a AR 15 .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> If one - a shot gun/ 870 pump . You can hunt small game, birds, deer with slug ammunition , short range defense. The local butcher processes about 1200 deer a year few taken with a AR 15 Style it can be done but most reach for their long barrel rifle to take those long shots across the bean/corn field.
> 
> Shot gun 870 pump action low cost, no hassles with local / state laws.
> 
> ...


We still ride horses and use 870, M500's, and Benelli's. 
AR 15's can use almost every round any other rifle carries, and unless butcher asks, how does he actually know.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

healthyprepper said:


> I do not currently own a gun, but I think owning one would make a lot of sense for self-defense and if worst comes to worst, for hunting etc. if I need food. What gun would be fairly easy for a beginner and would make the most sense? Thanks for teh help


Not everybody should own a gun.

That is all.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Step #1-- join the NRA, support the Orginazation that fights for your right to own guns!
Step #2-- go to a range and shoot as many different guns as you can. That will cost a little, but you will learn a lot
Step #3 buy the gun you like and shoot it a lot
Step #4 buy extra mags and a lot of ammo
Step #5 practice and enjoy


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 70241
> 
> This is a good place to start, a stainless 12 gauge, it makes an awesome defense gun, with 00 buckshot. And if you want to hunt, just buy a 28 inch barrel, for squirrels and rabbits; and use squirrel loads.


That's a pretty one, sir. And sometimes, just the sound of rackin in a round will be enough to make a prowler run away like a little girl. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Know that's right. The sound of a .12 pump getting shucked back has stopped many devious activities. The only sound more deafening is maybe the hammers of an old side by side getting cocked back.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Know that's right. The sound of a .12 pump getting shucked back has stopped many devious activities. The only sound more deafening is maybe the hammers of an old side by side getting cocked back.


 Ahhhhh yeahhhh :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> That's a pretty one, sir. And sometimes, just the sound of rackin in a round will be enough to make a prowler run away like a little girl. :tango_face_grin:


A prowler will not hear the sound of the racking of the slide; only a loud boom and then silence...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Buying a gun is like buying a dog. Go to a Pet store, get to know the pets. See if you can afford them, ie feed them, medical care etc etc. Guns are no different, they need to be fed, cleaned, taken out once in a while, and dont forget, EVER, they can bite back.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> A prowler will not hear the sound of the racking of the slide; only a loud boom and then silence...


If done right the perp will hear nothing of the above, except maybe a noisy safety being switched off.

None of the sound will have time to register prior to impact/termination.

My shotguns are fallback's, a 1911 or my Smith 44 mag are first up.

I don't like the idea of giving away my position or presence with the racking in a round of anything.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Well, I should do a couple of quotes, but don't want to eat up bandwidth. I must say the racking of a 12 gage nice and loud is an attention getter. Living in central west texas, been more than once I have had a light tapping on front door at 2 a.m. in the morning. Standing off to the side of the door and racking the action nice and load soon followed by "run" in spanish from outside. More than likely Illegals looking for water, but I have stayed up the rest of the night with shotgun and side arm close by with a pot of fresh coffee while the wife sleeps.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

yooper_sjd said:


> Well, I should do a couple of quotes, but don't want to eat up bandwidth. I must say the racking of a 12 gage nice and loud is an attention getter. Living in central west texas, been more than once I have had a light tapping on front door at 2 a.m. in the morning. Standing off to the side of the door and racking the action nice and load soon followed by "run" in spanish from outside. More than likely Illegals looking for water, but I have stayed up the rest of the night with shotgun and side arm close by with a pot of fresh coffee while the wife sleeps.


Do you live near Juarez? LOL


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> Do you live near Juarez? LOL


actually no, 2 hrs north of Del Rio. But alot of illegals follow the river here, they got water and shade, travel at night. Seen a few get scooped up when walking on the shoulder of road in daytime. As well as seeing a detention center contractor bus heading south 3 times a week to ship them back across the river.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

NO warning shots or sounds will be given. Why give away your position and any tactical advantage you have.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> A prowler will not hear the sound of the racking of the slide; only a loud boom and then silence...


That depends on the situation and objective. :fox:



yooper_sjd said:


> Well, I should do a couple of quotes, but don't want to eat up bandwidth. I must say the racking of a 12 gage nice and loud is an attention getter. Living in central west texas, been more than once I have had a light tapping on front door at 2 a.m. in the morning. Standing off to the side of the door and racking the action nice and load soon followed by "run" in spanish from outside. More than likely Illegals looking for water, but I have stayed up the rest of the night with shotgun and side arm close by with a pot of fresh coffee while the wife sleeps.


That's the scenario I had in mind, lol. Useful in today's world. 
After SHTF? Sir Slippy's method, and SOCOM42's stealth, would be the way.:armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

healthyprepper said:


> I do not currently own a gun, but I think owning one would make a lot of sense for self-defense and if worst comes to worst, for hunting etc. if I need food. What gun would be fairly easy for a beginner and would make the most sense? Thanks for teh help


start with a Venezuelan Mauser Model 24/30.


----------



## mlhouse (Feb 22, 2018)

Judging by your posts here, I'd say a BB gun is what you should start with.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

mlhouse said:


> Judging by your posts here, I'd say a BB gun is what you should start with.


He'll put an eye out.


----------



## mlhouse (Feb 22, 2018)

Denton said:


> He'll put an eye out.


lol good point!


----------

